# Cybercrime-Kino - presented by Deutsche Telekom



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2013)

http://www.zdnet.de/88146523/cebit-telekom-startet-security-portal-sicherheitstacho-eu/



> Auf einer Landkarte wird bei Sicherheitstacho.eu visualisiert, woher gerade die meisten Attacken kommen. Diese Informationen finden sich rechts daneben auch als Tabelle, gefolgt von den Top 5 der Angriffsarten des Vormonats. Als Diagramme gibt es außerdem die Zahl der Angreifer wie auch der Angriffe pro Tag und die Verteilung der Angriffsziele zu sehen.


 
Na, na, wer bildet die "Achse des Bösen"? Na, ratet mal???

Russland?

Treffer!

China?

Treffer(Taiwan)

und???

Bronze geht an...





 
_Blüh im Glanze dieses Glückes!_


----------

